# North Houston Local Shops???



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Anybody know any good shops I can take my bike to on the north side of Houston??


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah. DP Motorsports is cheap, my friend Dustin is an awesome mechanic there. he's in Humble off of east mt houston and 59


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Its not on the north side but more the east cycle city in Katy is one of the best shops I have found is far as price and quality of work call over there and talk to Andrew.

2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I found this place....Recon Cycles. They're off of 242 and FM 1314 in Conroe / Woodlands (ish) area. I met the owner, Jason, at Creekside Edge. Very nice guy.

Did pretty good work and decently priced.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

What are you looking to have done?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*3P Pit Proven Performance http://www.pitprovenperformance.com/ *

*talk to Russell Coker*


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Nothing anymore. I had a post on here about a problem I was having. An engine noise at cold start.


----------

